# driveshaft



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

my dad has a z31 n/a with about 210,000 miles on it. he stopped driving it for a year and let the car sit behind my grandmother's house (she leaves in s.carolina). well he went back to s.c. 2 weeks ago to drive the car back to flordia. that is when disaster stuck. while driving around town he decided to downshaft and punch it. when he did that he said that he smelled transmission fuild burning then a clunk. the driveshaft snapped. is this normal in 300zx? if it helps he did have a r200 diff. put in three years ago. has this happen to anybodyelse? any feedback would be good. thanx


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

um no driveshafts usually don't snap. Exspecially with the power of a NA. All I can tell you is to get another..


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

i just ta;ked to my dad he said he thinks it was a long time coming b/c before he stopped driving the car at high speed u could hear a rumble in the driveline. also when changing the driveshaft do you have to change the rear transmission seal? also is the driveshaft in one or two pieces?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

one piece and I am not sure about the seal but I would


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds like it needs more than a new driveshaft.
The reason the driveshaft failed is probably because of an internal problem of the transmissions. With that many miles, I would get a new transmission, one from a turbo is a different model (borg-warner T5), but it bolts in.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's a nissan. And it's a manual. 210,000 miles isn't crap...


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> It's a nissan. And it's a manual. 210,000 miles isn't crap...


It depends on how often the fluid was changed, but especially the driving habbits. the BW t5 is stronger than the nissan one, until 88 when they put the heavy duty nissan transmission in.


----------

